# medicating before or during races



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

how many people who race medicate there birds before the races or during the races for respitory disease if they do not seem sick(as a preventitive measure). a experienced racer checked the keel(not sure of spelling) of my birds and it was not pink it was bluish purplish colored .
they were being fed beyers belguim young bird feed because i could not find the purina gold and green pellets for a month. my supplier was sold out. the beyer food had a high protein value i believe 15%. but also the purplish hew can be from respitory disease. my birds do not wheeze or sneeze and there throats are clear. 
the experienced racer also told me he always treats for respitory disease before and during races.
your experience and opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are going to treat for respitory do it the Monday following the race. The blue or purple could be from over training, give them a 2 day break and see how they look.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would try not to medicate during the racing season unless it is really needed. I would wait until the monday after the race, like Pete said. Or the week before the races start. Some medications can have side effects on pigeons that will lower their performance.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If the breast is blush purple--your feeding too much Protein.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> The blue or purple could be from over training, give them a 2 day break and see how they look.
> Dave


I do not think it was from over training. Until this toss he only had them out to 30 miles. When I talked with George he told me the feed they had been getting had a lot of peas in it. My thoughts are that it may be from having to many peas and to much protein and not enough carbs.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I also told him if he was going to go back to the pellets to feed the gold instead of the green because it is lower in protein.

If anyone thinks this is wrong please let us know.

I myself never fed pellets to the racers. My breeders are the only ones that get fed pellets.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

thank for the responses. i am hoping it was the peas.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If you want to win races--you need to medicate.
Give them vitimans--is medication.
Give them respertory medication.
and certain other "DRUGS".
Delta Albaplex.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was at my club recently and I heard guys talking about all the stuff they give their birds in the water. One guy was saying the water should never be clear. I was like you guys are crazy my birds have plain clear water 95% of the time. The only time they get anything is if I see a problem. Needless to say they don't believe me since one of the guys was a guy who asked me last yb season what medication program I have my birds on and I told him none and he was like yeah right. The guy lives about 500 feet from me and his birds route for 1 to 2 hours every day. Mean while I can't get my birds to fly for the life of me and I beat him pretty much every week. It's funny evey year he's surprised to see me shipping since he never sees my birds flying. But back to the stuff in the water I was winning when I was a teenager when I couldn't afford to get all the crap to put in the water then I thought maybe I'll use some of the crap everybody else was using and I'll do even better but it was the opposite I couldn't win for a couple seasons. Then I want back to not using all the meds as a preventitive and I'm winning again. But everybody does things their own way you've gotta try differnt things and see what works best for you and your bird since what's good for me and my birds might not work for you and your birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I had to reread the post 15 % is to much, if it is to late to get a different mix you will have to add some carbs and fat to the mix. That will also bring down the protein. The only thing I would put in the water is ACV, I don't use meds unless they have something.

And I agree with ace, racers don't get pellets.
Dave


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT (May 11, 2011)

I just checked one of my birds today and the keel is a purple color. I feed them racing. Mix I get from the feed and seed store I mix it with safflower and once a week I add oil and vitamins to the feed. I also give them garlic,electrolyte, etc to the water. I do loft fly daily weather permiting. Am I doing something wrong? Should I change or add stuff to the food and water?


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

we have the same issue generals loft. i was also feeding young bird racing mix as well.
i also do acv twice a week and garlic once or twice a week.
itseems if there is more oxygen in the blood they will have pinkish skin instead of the purple. i have changed there diet i will see what happens in a few more days


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

also one has to remeber when feeding seeds the birds that eat first will choose what they like and the birds that eat last get the leftovers even when you dont overfeed.

so your 12% protein mix may mean some birds get a higher ratio of protein and som a lower ration


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is why it's good to have several feeding areas or a trough that is long/big enough to feed everyone at once, so they all get equal opportunities to eat the same amount.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> also one has to remeber when feeding seeds the birds that eat first will choose what they like and the birds that eat last get the leftovers even when you dont overfeed.
> 
> so your 12% protein mix may mean some birds get a higher ratio of protein and som a lower ration


Ok, here is where I will give up one of my training secrets. My training and maintainance mix is 1/3 barley and my own mix of good grains (No Peas). Once the birds are well started down the road (about 30 miles). I set their feed out before taking them down road. 

Once they hit this 30 mile point I seperate them as I basket for the toss. They are released in three groups. The ones that feel a little heavy or just seam a bit over waight go into one basket. The ones that feel perfect and in condition go into a second backet and the birds that feel to light or thin go into the third basket. When it come to releasing them the birds that felt to thin are released first so they get all they want and the best of the grain. The groups are released a full 1/2 apart giving them a real good chance to beat the next group home. The second group released are the birds that felt perfect and in condition. They still get a good feeding and mix of grains but most of the safflower and other faverate grains are gone. The third group released are the birds that are to heavy and/or fat. By the time they get home most of what is left is the barley.

Very few birds stay in the same basket for long other than the second group (the ones in condition for racing). By the time the races roll around I am using four baskets. Two full crates of birds that feel perfect and the other two (with only a few birds in them) for the light and heavy birds.

I was told some of the guys in my last club were talking after basketing my birds. The race sec. said they wanted to know what i was doing because as one of them said " This guy's birds feel like a million bucks". I never did tell them this or anything other than as they could tell the birds were on the dark system.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Medications that should not be used during racing:
- Nitrofurazon
- Sulfamethazine (Sulmet)

As far as decreasing vigor. The others would be fine. But many medications are still stressful and thus I would not medicate unless I saw a problem. I prefer preventing problems naturally.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

The only thing i've used with the YB's is canker meds every 6wks.


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am planning to use these medicine for this coming YB season. Please advise me if i do it right or is it OK to use during the races:

1)Tylan soluble powder for Respiratory
2)4 in 1 by DAC company for Cocci, E-Coli, Samonella, Canker


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I had mine on doxy-ty for a day and a half this past week and I got in the top 10%..who knows maybe they would of been better if I didn't do that?


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone else? please share


----------

